# Regenhose: Gore, Vaude oder Berghaus?



## bananacookie (1. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich benötige für mehrtägige Touren noch eine Regenhose. Unter den langen finde drei Modelle, die alle um die 100,- kosten interessant. 
Gore Ultra IV Paclite: 
- Reißverschlüße leider nur bis unter die Knie 
- dafür aber im Gesäß und auch im Schritt verstärktes 3-Lagenmaterial.
Vaude Casella:
- Event-Membran 
- Hab gelesen, daß sie im Gesäß verstärkt sei. Aber ist die Membran dort auch 3-lagig verarbeitet, wie die Gore? Und reicht die Verstärkung auch in den gesamten Schritt rein? Wie lang sind die Reißverschlüße? Hat sie daneben auch Klettverschlüße, so daß man die RV's zur Belüftung offen lassen kann?
Berghaus Paclite:
- Reißverschluß auf ganzer Beinlänge, daher wohl super Belüftung.
- Aber keinerlei Verstärkung im Gesäß-/Schrittbereich

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand die genannten Fragen zur Vaude Casella beantworten oder etwas zu den anderen Hosen sagen?
Wie sieht's eigentlich mit 3/4-langen Regenhosen aus? Wären im Sommer sicher super. Aber läßt es sich da durch gut sitzende Gamaschen o.ä. überhaupt  verhindern, daß einem das Wasser in die Schuhe läuft?


----------



## Jocki (1. April 2010)

Mit welchen Temperaturen rechnest Du denn, bzw. bekommst Du jeden Tag gelegenheit die Kleidung zu trocknen?

Ne lange Regenhose würd ich nur noch bei Temperaturen unter 10°, im Hochgebirge, bzw. bei Touren mit Übernachtung im freien mitnehmen. Ohne ne Isolationsschicht (Beinlinge) drunter ist ne Überhose eh für die Katz, da sonst Kondenswasser und die kalte Hose direkt auf der Haut aufliegen und dem Körper wärme entziehen. Beides zusammen ist dann wieder so warm, dass man bei gemäßigten Temperaturen wieder stärker schwitzt.

Sonst reicht mir ne wasserdichte Short. Die ist leichter, kleiner im Packmaß, hält die wichtigsten Körperteile trocken, ist angenehmer zu tragen, bietet ne bessere Temperaturkontrolle und ist billiger.

Die Füße stecken in Sealskinz-Socken. Da kommt zwar auch irgendwann wasser rein, das wird dann aber wenigstens irgendwann warm.

Wenn es ne lange werden soll, würd ich die nehmen die am besten beim Radfahren passt. An den Beinen schwitzt man nicht so stark, dass Event seine Stärken gegenüber Gore ausspielen kann. 

Gore hat meist ne sehr gute Schnittführung, was meiner Erfahrung nach bei Vaude nicht der Fall ist. 

Die Berghaus ist wahrscheinlich zu wenig Radspezifisch geschnitten. Das rechte Hosenbein wird man nicht eng genug stellen können, dass es nicht in die kette kommt, bzw. werden die Hosenbeine zu kurz sein um den Knöchelbereich sauber abzudecken und die Hose am Rücken nicht hoch genug geschnitten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (1. April 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> An den Beinen schwitzt man nicht so stark, dass Event seine Stärken gegenüber Gore *nicht* ausspielen kann.



Hab das mal korrigiert.


----------



## flyingscot (1. April 2010)

bananacookie schrieb:


> Vaude Casella:
> - Event-Membran
> - Hab gelesen, daß sie im Gesäß verstärkt sei. Aber ist die Membran dort auch 3-lagig verarbeitet, wie die Gore? Und reicht die Verstärkung auch in den gesamten Schritt rein? Wie lang sind die Reißverschlüße? Hat sie daneben auch Klettverschlüße, so daß man die RV's zur Belüftung offen lassen kann?



Event ist auch 3-lagig. Die Verstärkung ist ausreichend und an sich auch sehr haltbar. Allerdings ist die Verstärkung nur mit einer einfachen Naht vernäht. Und diese hat sich bei mir teilweise durchgescheuert... die Verstärkung hängt jetzt teilweise lose runter. Möglicherweise ein Einzelfall, aber schon bedenklich. Dicht ist sie ja noch, aber man bleibt jetzt dauernd am Sattel hängen. 

Reißverschlüsse hat meine gar nicht.


----------



## bananacookie (2. April 2010)

Temperaturen: vorwiegend deutlich >10°C. Die Hose sollte aber teilweise auch im Hochgebirge einsetzbar sein. Problem ist, daß ich zum Beispiel im Frühsommer in den Pyreneen und Nordspanien je nach Höhenlage mit sehr unterschiedlichen Temperaturen rechnen muß. Daher dachte ich eher an eine lange Hose. Zumindest bis unter's Knie geht der RV ja immer, so daß man die Beine hochkrempeln kann, wenn's zu warm wird.
Von der Berghaus liest man viel gutes bezügl. Belüftung, wegen des langen RV's. Aber ohne Verstärkung an Gesäß und Schritt wohl eher eine Wanderhose.


----------



## bananacookie (2. April 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Event ist auch 3-lagig. Die Verstärkung ist ausreichend und an sich auch sehr haltbar. Allerdings ist die Verstärkung nur mit einer einfachen Naht vernäht. Und diese hat sich bei mir teilweise durchgescheuert... die Verstärkung hängt jetzt teilweise lose runter. Möglicherweise ein Einzelfall, aber schon bedenklich. Dicht ist sie ja noch, aber man bleibt jetzt dauernd am Sattel hängen.
> 
> Reißverschlüsse hat meine gar nicht.


Hallo,
ist die Membran überall 3-lagig verarbeitet oder nur im Gesäß-/Schrittbereich wie die Gore?
Wie weit lassen sich die Beine unten den öffnen? Nur bis zu der Stelle, wo der obere Klettverschluß angenäht ist oder lassen die sich sogar gar nicht öffnen und sind unten nur breiter geschnitten?


----------



## polo (2. April 2010)

event ist konstruktionsbedingt immer 3lagig.


----------



## flyingscot (2. April 2010)

bananacookie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist die Membran überall 3-lagig verarbeitet oder nur im Gesäß-/Schrittbereich wie die Gore?


Wie polo schreibt ist Event grundsätzlich 3-lagig, im Gesäßbereich ist noch ein Abriebschutz zusätzlich aufgenäht. Dieser hat sich bei mir gelöst, darunter ist das normale 3-lagige Event-Material.



bananacookie schrieb:


> Wie weit lassen sich die Beine unten den öffnen? Nur bis zu der Stelle, wo der obere Klettverschluß angenäht ist oder lassen die sich sogar gar nicht öffnen und sind unten nur breiter geschnitten?



Sie sind unten nur breiter geschnitten und lassen sich mit den Klettverschlüssen enger stellen. Reißverschlüsse sind zwar praktisch, aber erhöhen Gewicht und Packvolumen und sind nicht immer gut gedichtet... daher wird bei Leichtgewichtsexemplaren wie der Vaude darauf verzichtet.


----------



## bananacookie (2. April 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Sie sind unten nur breiter geschnitten und lassen sich mit den Klettverschlüssen enger stellen. Reißverschlüsse sind zwar praktisch, aber erhöhen Gewicht und Packvolumen und sind nicht immer gut gedichtet... daher wird bei Leichtgewichtsexemplaren wie der Vaude darauf verzichtet.


Achso, alles klar. Die Gore und die Berghaus Paclite Hosen haben kombinierte RV's und Klettverschlüße, so daß man die Reißverschlüße zur Belüftung offen lassen kann und die seitlichen Beinöffnungen dann nur mit den Klettverschlüßen verschließt.
Fragt sich also, ob die Vaude Hose die fehlenden seitlichen Öffnungen durch die höhere Atmungsaktivität der Eventmembran ausgleicht. Ich nehme an, die Casella läßt sich aber auf jeden Fall gut bis zum Knie hochkrempeln?


----------



## bananacookie (3. April 2010)

Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit der Gore Ultra IV Paclite?


----------



## polo (4. April 2010)

bananacookie schrieb:


> Achso, alles klar. Die Gore und die Berghaus Paclite Hosen haben kombinierte RV's und Klettverschlüße, so daß man die Reißverschlüße zur Belüftung offen lassen kann und die seitlichen Beinöffnungen dann nur mit den Klettverschlüßen verschließt.
> Fragt sich also, ob die Vaude Hose die fehlenden seitlichen Öffnungen durch die höhere Atmungsaktivität der Eventmembran ausgleicht. Ich nehme an, die Casella läßt sich aber auf jeden Fall gut bis zum Knie hochkrempeln?


es gibt auch eventbuxen mit langem (also: mind. 3/4) rv. ich habe bspw. die rab bergen und bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananacookie (18. Mai 2010)

polo schrieb:


> es gibt auch eventbuxen mit langem (also: mind. 3/4) rv. ich habe bspw. die rab bergen und bin zufrieden damit.


Hallo,
hat die rab bergen auch eine Gesäßverstärkung? Habe sie neuhlich in UK für 120,- entdeckt. 
Mir passt die Gore Ultra in M, fällt die rab bergen ähnlich aus wie die gore Regenhosen?

Andere Sache: was ist von Ceplex (Vaude) zu halten? Habe da eine Hose (Vaude Rain Classic) für 50,- entdeckt.


----------



## polo (19. Mai 2010)

keine popoverstärkung, aber da 3lagig mache ich mir keinen großen kopf.
weiß nicht, wie derzeit gorehosen ausfallen. ich trage eigentlich immer m, so auch bei rab. obenrum vielleicht ein tick weit, aber wegen elastischem bund + kordelzug kein problem.
ceplex gibt's m.w. in verschiedenen ausführungen, kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## bananacookie (19. Mai 2010)

polo schrieb:


> keine popoverstärkung, aber da 3lagig mache ich mir keinen großen kopf.
> weiß nicht, wie derzeit gorehosen ausfallen. ich trage eigentlich immer m, so auch bei rab. obenrum vielleicht ein tick weit, aber wegen elastischem bund + kordelzug kein problem.
> ceplex gibt's m.w. in verschiedenen ausführungen, kenne ich aber nicht.


Stimmt, Ceplex gibt es in zwei Auführungen. ich glaube das bessere heißt Ceplex Advanced o.ä. Die betreffende Vaude-Hose ist aber aus dem einfachen.

Wenn ich das bei der Rab Bergen auf den Fotos richtig sehe, sind die Reißverschlüße zur Belüftung während des Regens nicht geeignet, weil die Hosenbeine dann richtig geöffnet sind, oder?
Die berghaus Paclite hat bspw. kombinierte Reiß-/Klettverschlüße. Soll heißen bei bis fast zur Hüfte geöffnetem Reißverschluß werden die Hosenbeine noch durch mehrere Klettverschlüße zusammengehalten, so daß eine Belüftung möglich ist und man trotzdem trocken bleibt.


----------



## polo (19. Mai 2010)

klettverschlüsse sind keine dran, aber es sind 2 rvs / seite, mit denen man dann die öffnung je nach lust und laune klein/groß unten/oben machen kann, ohne daß gleich alles rumflattert. in der realität habe ich die hose bei nieselregen nicht an, bei mittlerem regen wenn, dann meist im unterschenkelbereich geöffnet, bei starkem regen ganz zu.


----------



## tomtomba (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ne 3/4 Vaude mit Ceplex. Das war die richtige Wahl. 
Lange Hosen sind nervig und bei Temperaturen bis 5Â°C auch nicht nÃ¶tig. 
Die FÃ¼Ãe werden eh irgendwie und irgendwann naÃ, Hautpsache sie bleiben einigermaÃen warm durch Sealskinz oder NeoprenÃ¼berschuhe o.Ã¤. Die Vaude Hose sitzt einwandfrei und ist am Popo auch entsprechend verstÃ¤rkt. Kostet so um die 60.- â¬ . Hat nur KlettverschlÃ¼Ãe und mit "normalen" Bikeschuhen kann man die auch anziehen ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen. Bin gerade letzte Woche ca 5h im strÃ¶menden Regen damit gefahren. So richtig trocken bleibt man nie im wenns mal richtig regnet, Hauptsache man bleibt einigermaÃen warm!!! 
lg Tom


----------



## Easy (20. Mai 2010)

Hi,

was ist eigendlich mit der Marmot PreCip? 

Gibt es mit 1/2 Reißverschluss und in Full Zip. 

Mir ist die aufgefallen, da sie extrem leicht und klein verknüllbar ist. Viel leichter als alle Gore und Wolfskin und was da sonst noch so rumhing. Preis ist auch noch okay. 

Leider ohne Gesäßverstärkung, da eine Allround-Outdoorhose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananacookie (20. Mai 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was ist eigendlich mit der Marmot PreCip?


Ich glaube zu der gibt es bei globetrotter einige Kundenbewertungen und die fielen wenn ich mich recht erinnere in punkto Atmungsfähigkeit schlecht aus.


----------

